# fantasy football league for knife knuts



## labor of love

panda and i were considering the idea of trying to put together a fantasy league with some of the knife guys here and maybe other kitchen guys we know. this fantasy league would have no affilation with kkf at all. infact im not even going to give anymore details about the league here openly because it probably isnt appropiate. if youre interested or want to know more pm me and we can go from there. i hope this ok with the mods, lol.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Hellz to the yes!


----------



## pumbaa

im down if i can manage it on top of my big boy leauge


----------



## Crothcipt

Ill go. I usually just do a random league that has no affiliation with anything.


----------



## labor of love

altoghether, ive got 6 interested in just the first few hours. shouldnt be a problem getting this going.


----------



## KCMande

I'm in! Love me some fantasy football. Espn? Cbs?


----------



## knyfeknerd

Yahoo!????


----------



## labor of love

ive heard good things about yahoo. im used to cbs, but it costs too much $$$. definitely ppr. i know panda likes idp, but we should prob vote on that. once i get everyone confirmed. i plan on making a questionaire that we can all vote on. im thinking 12 teams, atleast. leagues with 10 teams are too stacked imo.


----------



## Chuckles

I've only used ESPN. No complaints. I liked the mobile app quite a bit.


----------



## labor of love

well, i was worried the mods wouldnt want many details discussed here, but so far so good. im cool with any site(nfl.com,espn, yahoo, whatever). as long as its free or almost free. cbs is like around $150 these days and thats just silly.


----------



## mc2442

I would be interested, but only if limited to 12 teams. Once you go to 14, or even 16, I think it just gets to thin.


----------



## labor of love

i played in a 20 team league once. its hard, but it also forces you to evaluate more players. everyones teams had strengths and weaknesses, like the nfl. but yeah, its only for the more hardcore i guess. i say 12, but if we get alot of interest maybe go to 14. nothing is certain.


----------



## panda

yahoo, it's free and i've been using it for the last ten years. looks like north carolina is going to dominate this league, haha. we need volunteers for commish and then we take a vote. cut off at max 12 teams.


----------



## Chuckles

Kinda sounds like you are the commissioner. :groucho:

You seem decisive and the point.

The only thing you wrote that I take issue with is that North Carolina is going to dominate the league. :lol2:


----------



## knyfeknerd

My team name is "Ken Schwartz Genital Wartz"


----------



## labor of love

ill be commish if no one else wants to do it. but i have no experience as commish. and i dont really want to do it, lol. panda sounds bossy enough, hes got my vote for commish.


----------



## panda

i've never been commish and have no desire to be, next person in line?


----------



## Chuckles

I wonder what QB Labor of Love will go for?

Snake draft?


----------



## panda

he's rolling with tebow obviously.  does any league not do a snake?


----------



## knyfeknerd

I'm going with Ryan Leaf as my 1st pick.


----------



## labor of love

Snake is a must! In Louisiana Brees goes top3 in every draft, ha ha. He's our local hero. Personally, I like staying away from my saints in fantasy, it makes Sunday more confusing.


----------



## panda

I take jamarcus Russell


----------



## apicius9

I don't even know exactly what a fantasy football league is, but it puzzles me when grown men spent so much time on a sport that is not soccer 

Stefan


----------



## Crothcipt

Lol I'm sure there is a fantasy soccer league too. Exp. how lunatical the eu guys are about kicking around a ball.


----------



## pumbaa

stean i watch footy also GOONER 4 LIFE! go arsenal! ok now that all of that is out of the way my big leauge i am part of uses my fantasy leauge but as much as it is reliable it is not user friendly it is for hardcore. i have no idea how i got involved in the leauges but these guys are good and i get lucky. idp i am cool with but have never done it.


----------



## labor of love

so far, the league has 8 teams, correct me if im wrong.
1)labor of love
2)panda
3)knerd
4)chuckles
5)pumbaa
6)crothcipt
7)kc mande
8)marc2442
still looking for 4 more to participate. i got some friends that i could get into the league, but i would definitely prefer forum peeps.


----------



## labor of love

preseason officially started today. not that i bothered watching lol. i figured i would give this thread a little bump though. were still at 8 teams. and the commish spot still seems to be up in the air. i have some PIF knives laying around here that i may bribe knyfenerd with to be commish. if everybody else feels good with getting knerd to lead us maybe we could see some knife donations headed his way? as a token of appreciation for jumping on the sword:biggrin:


----------



## mc2442

mc2442 is Matt, not Marc....btw

normally do 12 team leagues, ppr optional.....say 1 pt every 10 rushing or receiving, 1 per 30 passing 6 td, however, bonus at 100 rushing or receiving, 300 passing, then every 50 after....other details....


----------



## labor of love

sounds like standard ppr format. which i think is what everybody wants. sorry, i dont know where i got marc from.


----------



## panda

hell yes vote on PPR.

i dont like bonus points. how about stacked points for team defense? i know most of you probably don't want IDP, so why not make the DST actually important. one of my other leagues chicago D went in 2nd round! and guess what, they proved to be smart because with our pt system chicago dst was #15 highest score OVERALL.


----------



## mc2442

no worries....no one else interested to get us over 8 teams??


----------



## Chuckles

It's hard to believe there are only 8 fantasy players on KKF. Come on guys 4 more!


----------



## labor of love

preseason should wake some people up. i dont think i would want dst to be valueable enough that i would feel the need to draft one in the second round.


----------



## panda

we could have two people run two teams if need be, but no trades amongst their own two teams obviously.


----------



## labor of love

should we set a deadline for entering the league? we still have to figure out a draft day, which is difficult because im sure many of us have very different schedules.


----------



## labor of love

panda said:


> I take jamarcus Russell



just noticed this "joke". he was awesome in college! here in baton rouge he was a hero. now hes the biggest draft bust in history and has shamed the LSU athletic department. and yes, i drafted him in his rookie season in fantsasy. i thought he was going to transform the raiders lol.


----------



## pumbaa

im handcuffing rodgers with vince young thats rounds 1 and 2 lol


----------



## turbochef422

I'm in if you'll have me. I do a big money league which I actually won 2 years ago and can manage another league but really don't want a 10 team. I like 12 but 10 and everyone is too stacked.


----------



## labor of love

awesome. that makes turbochef number 9. the problem with 10 team leagues is people who know very little about football can still have a stacked team and compete with fantasy know it alls like me.


----------



## mc2442

I have been playing a long time, and agree with the sentiment that I prefer to beat a guy who just picks up a 2 month old magazine right before the draft the vast majority of the time. That being said, I have less and less time to really prepare for a draft as the years go by. Keep up to date on injuries and key position battles, but not to really "over" prepare like I use to years back. I still prefer a 12 man league with a decent sized bench so you just can not pick up quality players on the waiver wire every week, but I normally still have fun in a 10 man. It is amazing, however, how much average strength increases from a 12 to a 10 man league.


----------



## labor of love

how many rounds in a draft do you guys like? personally i feel like if we start 10-11 players a week, we should have an 18 round draft/18 roster spot teams. ive been in leagues where there were only 15 roster spots, which sucked for me i had to constantly pick up free agents to stay competitive.


----------



## panda

I think draft is overrated, the free agent pickups and weekly roster management are far more important
. that said I like multiple bench spots, but there's really no reason to have more than 15 rounds unless you want to fight over Geno smith and dirty Sanchez in the 18th.


----------



## labor of love

ive already written my power rankings. thats how much of a fantasy football junky i am. the thing is theres sleepers i like pretty far back in the draft.well past the 15th round. i feel like if you do your homework and draft a strong team you wont have to rely on free agency as much. ofcourse $hit happens during the season and its important to keep up with current news in the nfl, and take care of your bye week replacements.


----------



## panda

seems like more than half of my starters always get injured, at one point i finished season with only one starter from my original draft.


----------



## mc2442

I like a deeper bench. I don't like choosing who to drop between a starter either injured or on a bye, and a prospect/backup I have


----------



## labor of love

3 spots remain open. 3 weeks until the season begins....


----------



## labor of love

we have a potential person interested. hes never done fantasy. i told him to study ppr rules and pick up a mag or 2 and he should be fine. so, if hes in that leaves just 2 spots.


----------



## Crothcipt

I think this will be fun. Can't wait to see the trash talk. well maybe...


----------



## pumbaa

everyone is freakin hurt this year, i have a feeling the luckiest person is going to be the winner. i mean who knows whats going down with so many 1st year/coaches with new teams and all the acl injuries.


----------



## labor of love

last year in my old school fantasy league the guy who won drafted darren sproles in the first, darren macfadden in the second. pretty impressive i would say. ofcourse he scored torrey smith in the 7th, rg3 in the 8th round and alfred morris in the 11th.


----------



## pumbaa

i had sproles and except the 2 games he was hurt he was a BEAST in ppr for me. I had t.smith he was alright. I drafted sproles 2nd round and was 2nd in a fantasy sharks tiger league and they are TOUGH these guys live ff.


----------



## labor of love

as a saints fan i must say i love sproles. but taking a 3rd down back in the first round is ludicrous. then again, i took jimmy graham in the first last year. regret that big time. what is fantasy sharks tiger league?


----------



## panda

by all means, please draft sproles in 2nd round.


----------



## labor of love

which one one of you carolina people plan on taking newton in the first?


----------



## turbochef422

Should I go with Sanchez or geno smith. Decisions decisions


----------



## pumbaa

panda said:


> by all means, please draft sproles in 2nd round.



in a ppr leauge that give points for return yards dude was number 3 overall last year even missing 2 games behind peterson and calvin johnson. and @labor fantasy sharks is a huge fantasy football website and they have their own leauges you start in lemon shark and move up to great white depending on how well you do. so i am on tiger which is level 3 so far. these guys live ff they are pretty tough.


----------



## mc2442

I have never been a fan of points for return yardage. The one year I was in a league that counted it, 10 or so years ago, the Detroit kick returners were some of the highest scoring players.


----------



## labor of love

yeah...sproles didnt have nearly as productive a year as adrian peterson and calvin johnson,i dont think i would like that point system too much.


----------



## labor of love

so my other league is drafting next weekend....were still at 9 teams at the moment, but the season is quickly approaching....


----------



## pumbaa

we need 1 more person come on! this year i dont even have sproles i have gore, megatron, cj2k, and so on.


----------



## mc2442

I have done next to no studying so far....need to this weekend.


----------



## labor of love

if we cant get atleast a 10th person in by this weekend i say we throw in the towel. try again next season


----------



## turbochef422

I'm with you


----------



## mc2442

Yeah, for as little time as I have outside work, and the seriously decreasing fantasy football time I have devoted the last couple years, having a short league probably does not make sense. Fill 12, still in though.


----------



## labor of love

well, it was cool that we atleast tried this year. everybody just check in on this thread every once in a while. we can put more thought into maybe offering a cool knife for the winner(s). next year ill be more organized i promise. if anybody wants in on the league next year...by all means drop a line here.


----------



## Chuckles

Bummer. Was out for the weekend and was hoping for good news in this thread. 

How's about using this thread to give each other advice to dominate our other leagues?


----------



## labor of love

i just finished a draft yesterday. basically every player that you might think is a sleeper gets taken 1-2 rounds early. finley went in the fifth. kembrell thompkins went in the 9th. reggie bush was the first pick of the second. my only regret is i didnt get enough running backs early. all the decent running backs will be gone by the end of round three, and pretty much all the good starters are gone by round 2.
but i did get jordan cameron in the 9th, and gronk in the 5th so im pretty happy.


----------



## pumbaa

i picked up vick as my backup in the 12th, i got dwyer in the 16th---should start since bell is out still atleast week 6, picked up vincent brown in the 11th since him and gates are the only 2 going to catch anything in san diego, and go denarius moore from oakload---though they suck him and dmc are the only 2 doing anything in the 15th.


----------



## labor of love

i got dwyer late also, plus i got marcus wheaton for pittsburgh who could surpise. i got jonathon stewart in the 14th round. i need some of you carolina people to give me inside scoop on that panther running back debacle. leveon bell maybe back for week 6, but its not looking like hes going to get much playing time atfirst.


----------



## pumbaa

umm i wouldnt touch a panther other than olsen, smith, and cam. d. will looks old, stewart is getting a 2nd opinion on his foot today who knows, and barner is too damn small unless they use him like sproles.


----------



## labor of love

as a saints fan, i must say im not too impressed with what ive seen from carolina and tampa so far. atlanta just got even better with steven jackson on the roster, theres no way gonzales can maintain his production he had last year... saints def is slowly falling apart as usual...


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I like womans Soccer both Canadian & American girls.

Drew Brees is one of the best pocket passers to ever play the game IMO.Even wt. all the Saints troubles he still threw more touchdowns 43 than anyone else last year.He is 5th all time in TD's & is still playing.He is too short,the Chargers let go of him when he was injured.

The new popular QB's that can rush too like Griffin,Kaepernick,Newton,are hard on defences if they are good at the Read Option.Of coarse these high profile QB's can get injured running down the field.In time smart defensive coaches will figure out how to stop it.

Payton is back,Saint's defence is a priority.I think it will be either Saints or Atlanta in the NFC South.


----------



## Chuckles

12 team 1/2 point ppr draft tomorrow. Planning on RB rounds 1,2 & 3. Then WR 4 and maybe gronk or another WR. And wing it from there. I love a RB as my flex. 

Is there anybody you guys think I might see in rounds three and four that would be worth abandoning the plan for?


----------



## labor of love

Chuckles said:


> 12 team 1/2 point ppr draft tomorrow. Planning on RB rounds 1,2 & 3. Then WR 4 and maybe gronk or another WR. And wing it from there. I love a RB as my flex.
> 
> Is there anybody you guys think I might see in rounds three and four that would be worth abandoning the plan for?


if you get a rb in round 4(bernard,gore,lacy,wilson,miller)instead of round 2 you could still end up with a good running back group and have a top 5 wideout instead(aj green, dez bryant, marshall,or thomas). theres plenty of really good wideouts to get this year late in the draft, running back quality disappears by the end of the fourth round. besides graham, gronk to me is the only tight end this year worth a 5th round pick and he fell to me no problem.


----------



## panda

who'd yall end up drafting in your other leagues? 
PPR league with passing td 6pts so an elite qb is worth a lot.
qb: cam newton
rb1: arian foster
rb2: lamar miller
wr1: brandon marshall
wr2: antonio brown
te: antonio gates or brandon myers
flex: desean jackson, giovani bernard, mike williams
d: baltimore and st louis
k: who cares!? i drafted the tampa kicker from last year just to fill the spot, apparently he's NA so i have to pick up another off waiver, lol
hail mary 15th rnd pick: terrell pryor, i'm seeing tebow like results but way more rush yards!

i passed on david wilson in the 3rd hoping he falls to the 4th and took cam instead. kind of regret that but i'm pumped i have cam for the first time as he's my fav qb.


----------



## mc2442

I am not thrilled with your starting QB, but has a lot of upside....just a lot of risk. Rooting for Foster to do well, even if I do not have him, but did well for me before. Jackson as flex should be golden, even if I hate the cocky bastard. Hopeful for Miller since I had him late. Good luck with the season!


----------



## labor of love

if i were you i would pick up a 3rd tight end. i dont have much faith in eli hooking up a tight end, or antonio gates. i got gronk,jared cook and jordan cameron.


----------



## pumbaa

who do i start in flex

starting line up
qb-stafford
rb-mjd
rb-charles
wr-bowe
wr-a.j. green
def-houston
te-cook
kicker-akers
flex-eddie lacey-as of now

bn-rothlessburger
bn-montee ball
bn-mike williams
bn-stevie johnson
bn-t.y. hilton
bn-kembrell thompkins


----------



## labor of love

ty hilton versus the raiders,k thompkins versus the bills, and stevie johnson playing catch up against the pats...all good starts. hilton is the safest bet i think.


----------



## knyfeknerd

what's up with this lame team defense?
No team D's here!


----------



## pumbaa

i wanted to do idp but that adds like 5 rounds to a draft and no one wants to do it


----------



## labor of love

anybody here smart enough to draft peyton manning? d. thomas gave me 39 points tonight. what a great revenge game.


----------



## panda

i'm not sold on julius thomas yet, baltimore safetys are weak until matt elam gets settled.


----------



## Chuckles

I am sold on the broncos. But I worry for manning. The pass protection was really spotty. I think Moreno is going to see plenty of time this year as a result.


----------



## labor of love

julius thomas couldnt block well at all in the first half. hillman seems to be their pass catching RB,moreno north/south runner. ball is still developing.


----------



## panda

ball is gonna ball out at end of year with most of the TDs, im projecting 20td, no yards but plenty of plunks


----------



## split0101

panda said:


> ball is gonna ball out at end of year with most of the TDs, im projecting 20td, no yards but plenty of plunks



If he scores 20 TD's then that would be something. With the way Denvers offense is built I think they will not have more than 12 rushing TD's as a team. To compare Arian Foster had 17 TD's last year (15 rushing 2 rec) and he is a beast!


----------



## split0101

panda said:


> i'm not sold on julius thomas yet, baltimore safetys are weak until matt elam gets settled.



I agree, the guy showed what he's got but the question with all players is consistency. Lets see what he puts up week to week.


----------



## split0101

labor of love said:


> anybody here smart enough to draft peyton manning? d. thomas gave me 39 points tonight. what a great revenge game.



HecK yeah! I picked him up in the 3rd round in my league. He put up 68.9 pts for me. If he keeps playing like this, I wont even have to play anyone else on my team


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Orange Julius big target,basketball hands,hard to bring down,or just poor defense with Baltimore secondary.Payton has alot of weapons & knows how to use them.Hope he can stay healthy the whole season.


----------



## split0101

keithsaltydog said:


> Orange Julius big target,basketball hands,hard to bring down,or just poor defense with Baltimore secondary.Payton has alot of weapons & knows how to use them.Hope he can stay healthy the whole season.



Those former basketball players do translate to amazing TE's in the NFL if they are durable enough (i.e. Jimmy Graham,Tony Gonzalez, Antonio Gates).


----------



## labor of love

split0101 said:


> Those former basketball players do translate to amazing TE's in the NFL if they are durable enough (i.e. Jimmy Graham,Tony Gonzalez, Antonio Gates).



speaking of great basketball players, my 11th round pick jordan cameron went off today!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Yeh & the Saint's defence actually held:doublethumbsup:


----------



## labor of love

i am so proud of my saints defense!


----------



## pumbaa

wow horrible day, started sudfeld over cook, and put in hilton instead of lacey.
another leauge had boldin on the bench put up 39pts and had bowe in put up 3. FFFFUUUU!

at least the dolphins won.


----------



## panda

what is wrong with philbin, feed miller the rock!!
saints d showing up says more about how amazing of a coach payton is than anything else.

how about tampa losing to geno smith? that's so sorry.

i feel bad for big ben, he has had the worst o-line his entire career.


----------



## split0101

panda said:


> i feel bad for big ben, he has had the worst o-line his entire career.



He has always had a o-line that was average at best. The only reason this guy is still standing after all the punishment he receives is because he is built like a tank. The Steelers are going to have to cobble something together to give Ben a chance.



panda said:


> how about tampa losing to geno smith? that's so sorry.


Lets go JETS! You cant feel to good about yourself this morning if you lost to the Jets. :slaphead:


----------



## Chuckles

Rough Sunday for my running backs in both leagues. I'm glad I took the advice from this thread and took a WR in round two. Won me my week 1.


----------



## pumbaa

i still won my leauge where i started sudfeld wow


----------



## labor of love

i got shane vereen in the sixth round, and he was looking like a steal until today when reports surfaced that he needs surgery. i doubt moreno or woodhead are worth starting so i need to gomfishing for a running back.


----------



## mc2442

I know running becomes more important as the weather turns colder....but wow, that was truly a bad week for running backs in general.


----------



## panda

i want to buy low on vereen during the injury phase, he looks like a ppr star in the making. bush looked like the guy he was supposed to be out of usc (still pissed jahvid best is done, he would have been phenominal) but he's too fragile to ever count on.

every year gates falls and i always draft him because of the awesome years he has given me. i think it's time i get off the gates wagon that's been on the decline for a while...


----------



## Chuckles

It's not looking good now that Vereen is out.


----------



## labor of love

panda said:


> i want to buy low on vereen during the injury phase, he looks like a ppr star in the making. bush looked like the guy he was supposed to be out of usc (still pissed jahvid best is done, he would have been phenominal) but he's too fragile to ever count on.
> 
> every year gates falls and i always draft him because of the awesome years he has given me. i think it's time i get off the gates wagon that's been on the decline for a while...



how the hell did vereen get over 100 yards rushing on 14 carries? thats nuts. plus his receptions. pats are trying to fill the void left from the absence of hernandez and gronk.


----------



## labor of love

bump.bump. bump. josh gordon gave me 34 points! wha what!


----------



## panda

antonio brown finally blows up and is sitting on bench.. while djax and brandon marshall do jack. awesome.


----------



## labor of love

no one saw antonio brown coming. trade him while his value is high,he aint doing that again.


----------



## mc2442

had Brown in my lineup....definitely willing to trade him


----------



## Crothcipt

psh had Brady in for the first 2 weeks, replaced him this week with Luck. Bad move this week...


----------



## split0101

panda said:


> antonio brown finally blows up and is sitting on bench.. while djax and brandon marshall do jack. awesome.



I was in the same spot, I decided to bench him after last week and this week he blows up. I guess the squeaky wheel does get greased (after it was reported that he blew up on the OC). His value is a little higher than it was previous weeks but Im going to keep him since he is the legitimate WR1 on that team and worth a flex spot.


----------



## mc2442

I was 37 points up heading into tonight in a fairly standard scoring league, non-PPR. I was done, he had Manning and McFadden going. Peyton is about to beat me and it is still the 3rd quarter....joy. I was definitely worried, but looks like it was legitimate.

lol, maybe I should keep typing...just fumbled it.


----------



## panda

my kicker has 4 fewer points than my #1 pick, arian foster. horrible start to my season.


----------



## Chuckles

My work league team has a ridiculous bench of injuries. Lacey, gronk, ammendola, rice, David Wilson just sucks, mjd - should have started him i guess. Really bad start to the season.


----------



## knyfeknerd

0 and 3 here.
My team sucks pretty bad, but it doesn't help that I've had the misfortune of playing against the "high scorer" each week as well.


----------



## labor of love

Chuckles said:


> My work league team has a ridiculous bench of injuries. Lacey, gronk, ammendola, rice, David Wilson just sucks, mjd - should have started him i guess. Really bad start to the season.



i put gronk in my flex spot this week. if he doesnt play im screwed. i might have to throw brandon bolden in my flex on the fly, you know those sneaky patriots arent going to announce whether or not gronk plays until the last minute....


----------



## panda

was all ready to start terrell pryor during cam's bye week, he's set to go, and all of a sudden doesnt play, i had to quickly sub in tannehill and of course he throws a late pick, i missed having highest score for the week by frigging 1 pt! grrrrr


----------



## mc2442

Just got to halftime in the Dallas game. Peyton and the Bronco's offense just looks unreal this year, constantly confusing the defenses. That, and my Cowboys were not exactly stout against the pass to begin with.

Sigh....


----------



## labor of love

anybody here made a trade yet? im always in the mood for a trade, but usually the offers are so lopsided i can never get one done. i particularly want to get rid of demarius thomas, i figure the broncos to lock up a playoff spot early and will start playing softer in the last few games(during fantasy football championship). cant find a decent suitor though.


----------



## Chuckles

Yeah. I traded Julius Thomas away last week because I was sure Gronk was gonna play and I couldn't afford to keep two TE with all the injuries on my team when the byes started. So now I just got torched by him for 31 points and lost by 4. This season has been very frustrating so far.


----------



## labor of love

yeah im waiting on gronk to come back too. fortunately i also have jordan cameron until he returns.


----------



## Crothcipt

Ugh my worst year yet. I don't do much with research, just because I have seen it go to nothing. I picked up Brady thinking I would get at least 20pts. a week from him. Also got Luck in the draft. The one week I play Luck he throws for 12, and Brady had his best week so far.


----------



## labor of love

i wouldnt start brady until gronk returns, especially if you have luck. i watched a whole lot of preseason games this year, i basically planned my draft based on the preseason performance. i knew early on that jordan cameron and josh gordon were gonna be good, they shined in preseason-and you know norv turner was going to try and recreate antonio gates.


----------



## labor of love

bump! hows everybodys teams doing?


----------



## mc2442

The team I felt better about after the draft, 5-7 going into this week. The team that got Calvin Johnson and Drew Brees in the first 4 rounds, and had horrible running backs for most of the season....10-2 after a 0.5 loss last week. At least one of my two leagues is working out....tied for best record for a potential buy week, and only 4 points behind in total points


----------



## Chuckles

Horrible. Work league 1-11 not kidding. The number of times I played a defense and kicker combo that out scored my running backs and flex combined.... Brutal. Other league 6-6 and not looking good for this week.

Last year this time I was 11-1. 

This must be what Ray Rice feels like.


----------



## labor of love

i got josh gordon in the 7th round. end of story.


----------



## mc2442

Yeah, have Ray Rice in my "bad" league.


----------



## Chuckles

Josh Gordon ended my story last week.


----------



## labor of love

i drafted rg3 in the fourth round, however ive found pryor,bradford,locker,cutler,fitz,and foles all have outperformed him. thats right,ive started 7 qbs this year, all of which i scored out of free agency so at this point im wondering why even draft a qb before the 8th round?


----------



## Crothcipt

Ya scored Brady in the first round, was the worst pic I had. Luckily I picked up Luck in the 5th(?) has been good ever since. Had Gore last week against the first place team, he had SF def.. Had the lead before the game (less than a pt.) ended up losing by 12. That is how my year has been.


----------



## split0101

This is the last week in my league. Right now Im in 1st with a 11-2 record and a first week bye in the playoff's. Im riding the Payton Manning gravy train...


----------



## chuck239

labor of love said:


> i drafted rg3 in the fourth round, however ive found pryor,bradford,locker,cutler,fitz,and foles all have outperformed him. thats right,ive started 7 qbs this year, all of which i scored out of free agency so at this point im wondering why even draft a qb before the 8th round?



I am assuming you have not heard of Peyton Manning? Google him.. haha just kidding around. I had Cam Newton and also got Foles in free agency. My league was crazy... Brees was the 4th overall pick (by a SD fan). Seatle defense in the second round... Just a crazy draft. Looks like today could be the end of my injury ridden season. 4 Starting RB out due to injury and 2 recievers, plus Gronk... Bad for me but still made the play offs...


----------



## turbochef422

Looks like in gonna move on in the playoffs and in a twelve team league I lost my first pick(foster) and second(Julio jones) to injury for the season. It's been a crazy year. I'm lucky so many first and second round picks were busts. Kinda even it out


----------



## labor of love

half my picks were busts(rg3,amendola,gronk,jared cook,)but the draft isnt really a big deal these days. even if you have a bad draft you can still find gems in free agency. i got nick foles,knowshon moreno,danny woodhead,keenan allen and chiefs def in free agency.


----------



## mc2442

Chuck, I would love to be in that draft. Although it has been a crazy enough year that some crazy picks end up being the difference maker.

I am rooting for Brees to have another TD or 2 as points matter, although I am glad I have a bye in the one league I am still in. He is a rock!


----------



## panda

stashing shane vereen all year, been paying off especially this week!


----------



## mc2442

As a non-owner, hating Gordon the last several weeks.


----------



## panda

oh man, one guy in my league traded away 3rd stringers for gordon with the last place team which i say is cheating but there was no veto option in my league. soooo pissed, he single handedly carried his team into 1st place.


----------



## mc2442

Another buddy is in a league with no veto power. He told me some of the trades going on and they are just ridiculous.


----------



## labor of love

so anybody else in the finals? im a 27point favorite tomorrow, wish me luck!


----------



## Crothcipt

I took 3rd. There was better records than mine, but I won in my division (less points than me). Got lucky on my team winning 3rd place playoff.


----------



## tagheuer

After 7 years in the same league, finally took the 1st place for the first time :doublethumbsup:


----------



## panda

champ in both leagues. thank you jernigan!


----------



## labor of love

BTW, won my league by over 60 points, now for the tricky part-getting everyone to pay up....


----------



## Chef Andy

Someone should start a KKF fantasy hockey pool. I'd be all over that if someone did.


----------



## labor of love

so...im kinda obsessed with fantasy football i guess. im already putting alot of thought into next years draft. fortunately because i won my league so i get to pick last, or 12th. which is a good thing because i love back to back picks(12th and 13th pick,36th and 37th pick). being stuck in the middle of the draft order is the worst for me.


----------

